# Transistores pre-excitadores calientes en kit MK-014 130 Watts.



## jorgepag (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola a todos:

En primer lugar quiero felicitarlos por este foro, repleto de gente muy capaz y creativa. Hace aproximadamente una semana que lo navego diariamente, buscando informacion relativa a los amplificadores, ya sean valvulares o transistorizados y encontre mucho material muy util e interesante. Sin contar con la gran cantidad de ejemplos de circuitos y diseños.

Bueno, la razon por la cual arme un nuevo tema, es porque hace unos dias termine de armar el kit de Mussikman, especificamente el MK-014 de 130 Watts y estoy teniendo un problema que me tiene bastante preocupado. Si bien ambos canales funcionan perfectamente y tiran que da miedo, hay dos transistores TIP por canal que calientan bastante mas de lo normal. Para ser mas exacto en lo que digo, estoy refiriendome a los pre-excitadores complementarios marcados en el circuito como (T2) TIP31C Y (T3) TIP32C respectivamente de ambas plaquetas. La razon por la cual se comportan de esa forma la desconozco ? Supongo que sera normal, pero al no tener experiencia en este kit especificamente, estoy medio en el aire con esto ???

Yo soy el hermano de "cardozo", el que abrio un tema sobre el kit MK-052 de 100 Watts. Yo fui el que le arme el equipo, pero como conozco mas el MK-052, con este estoy algo desorientado por lo que hace ! Lo mas probable es que sea normal ese calentamiento y que la solucion pase por colocar disipadores de mas superficie para estabilizar la temperatura. Quisiera que ustedes me dieran su opinion al respecto y una posible solucion en el caso de alguno haya tenido este problema en alguna oportunidad.

Muchas gracias !!
Jorgepag,


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2011)

Que impedancia tienen los parlantes?, ese circuito es para 100W 8ohms


----------



## ragaman (Feb 22, 2011)

hola, quiero preguntarte si a parte de que se calienten demasiado por lo menos suena bien el amplificador ?? yo creo que se estan recalentando porque estas abusando de ellos en el voltaje maximo de Vce, es decir les estas metiendo mas voltaje de lo que pueden resistir, te recomiendo cambiar esos transistores por unos Tip 41 y 42, tienen las misma configuracion en sus patas disipan mas potencia y tienen un voltaje mayor de funcionamiento, has este cambio y comentas.


----------



## jorgepag (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola pandacba. Los parlantes son dos cajas con woofer Electrovioce para 200 Watts en 8 Ohms. Lo extraño de todo esto es que los excitadores, es decir, el otro par de TIPs estan tibios apenas y recien empiesan a ponerse en temperatura normal cuando la pongo casi a fondo. Pero los pre-excitadores empiesan a calentar con el pote al minimo.

Yo pienso que debe ser normal en ese circuito, porque los dos canales se comportan de la misma forma y los dos funcionan perfecto. No distorcionan para nada ni tampoco pierden potencia en ningun momento. Tal vez esos dos TIPs necesiten disipadores mas grandes ? Los 3055 estan apenas tibios a baja potencia y cuando le doy volumen, calientan normal. Es por eso que creo que debe ser un problema de enfriamiento mas que de mal funcionamiento del circuito ?

Hola ragaman. Asi es, los TIP41 y 42 son una version de mas potencia que los 31-32. Justamente uno de los canales tiene esos TIPs, porque no consegui los originales 31-32. Es muy posible que sea lo que vos decis, que esten alimentandose con sobretension. El circuito pide +-50 volts y ayer medi la fuente mientras funcionaba y el voltimetro me marcaba +-64 volts. El trafo es el que me vendio Mussikman 36+36 con punto medio, junto con la plaqueta de fuente que segun el, es la que va con esa potencia. Digamos que estoy sobre pasado en 14 volts, es mucho no ?


----------



## ragaman (Feb 22, 2011)

jorgepag dijo:


> Hola pandacba. Los parlantes son dos cajas con woofer Electrovioce para 200 Watts en 8 Ohms. Lo extraño de todo esto es que los excitadores, es decir, el otro par de TIPs estan tibios apenas y recien empiesan a ponerse en temperatura normal cuando la pongo casi a fondo. Pero los pre-excitadores empiesan a calentar con el pote al minimo.
> 
> Yo pienso que debe ser normal en ese circuito, porque los dos canales se comportan de la misma forma y los dos funcionan perfecto. No distorcionan para nada ni tampoco pierden potencia en ningun momento. Tal vez esos dos TIPs necesiten disipadores mas grandes ? Los 3055 estan apenas tibios a baja potencia y cuando le doy volumen, calientan normal. Es por eso que creo que debe ser un problema de enfriamiento mas que de mal funcionamiento del circuito ?
> 
> Hola ragaman. Asi es, los TIP41 y 42 son una version de mas potencia que los 31-32. Justamente uno de los canales tiene esos TIPs, porque no consegui los originales 31-32. Es muy posible que sea lo que vos decis, que esten alimentandose con sobretension. El circuito pide +-50 volts y ayer medi la fuente mientras funcionaba y el voltimetro me marcaba +-64 volts. El trafo es el que me vendio Mussikman 36+36 con punto medio, junto con la plaqueta de fuente que segun el, es la que va con esa potencia. Digamos que estoy sobre pasado en 14 volts, es mucho no ?



Debes medir la tension entre colector y emisor de los transistores y ver que esa tension no sobrepase los 100V para el tip41C.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2011)

Vamos por parte y aclarando, si tenes un trafo 36+36 no sacas más de -+50V medi en el punto medio  y los extremo en alterna para ver si tenes  36VAC

Ragaman, lee la hoja de datos, los TIP31C/32C en tensión son iguales a los TIP41C/42C si maneja más corriente,
Pero ese equipo y lo digo por haber por un lado armado cientos de ellos, haber reparado otro tanto siempre utilice los TIP31C/32C y jamás tuve problemas, estos manejan 3A este equipo por rama consume meno de 1.5A y la mayor corriente pasa por loe Transisotres de salida, para que te des una idea
Si uno de los trnasistores de Salida entrega 2A y tomando una ganancia pequeña de 20 tenemos que por los colectores de los TIP circularan 100mA muy lejos de los 3A que manejan.

Muchos de esos equipos que arme tienen más de 20 años y aún estan funcionando sin fallas TIP29C/30C en el espejo de corriente predriver en clase A TIP31C/32C en los drivers y 2N3055 en la salida y se los utilza a full 

Que tensión tenes en la salia a parlantes poniendo en corto la entrada? Por otro lado apareaste los transistores del par diferencial?, el zener es de 3.3V?

Yo hace poco arme varios de esos amplifiacdores con placas Aries echas localmente y utlizo loa trnasistores que te dijo eso si si no son originales puede pasar cualquier cosa


----------



## German Volpe (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola chicos. Yo también tengo el amplificador éste, nada mas que el modulo armado por modul technics. Yo de teoria de amplificadores no tengo mucha idea, pero es algo que me gusta mucho y actualmente en los ratos libres que tengo, que por cierto son muy escasos, me pongo a leer.
Pandacba, si no es mucha molestia me gustaría hacerte unas preguntitas seguro que muy tontas.
Bueno, este amplificador se lo compré a un amigo por 100 pesos con transformador y todo. Pero el amplificador quemado.
Resulta que tenia quemado algún transistor del par diferencial, el capacitor de entrada, una resistencia de 100 Ohms, también un bc337 y los 2n3055 de salida. Aparte de quemarse el amplificador, le voló el parlante y el mp3 también se le murió (la verdad que no sabía que si llegaba a fallar el amplificador también la entrada de audio se vería afectada). Todo ésto a causa de conectarlo a 4 Ohms.
Tiempo después llevé el amplificador a lo de un conocido que me lo arregló sin cobrarme nada. Actualmente estoy decidido a terminar y montar el amplificador en su respectivo gabinete.

Te cuento :
-el que me lo reparó en el par diferencial puso un bc547 y un bc546, algo totalmente desapareado no?
-los tip 31c y 32c no se quemaron así que los dejó como estaban. Éstos son originales.
-los transistores de salida me los reemplazó por 2n3055 de ST. Pero yo leí en varios posts de acá, que era aconsejable cambiarlos por mj15015, cosa que hice y los sustituí por unos de marca EIC.

Cuento aparte, la fuente decidí rediseñarla y le puse 6 capacitores de 4700 uF, 3 por rama. Puente de diodos de 10 A y sus respectivos fusibles de protección , el transformador es de 200 W de potencia, 2 A por rama. Nada mas alimento 1 solo modulo, también estoy armando un circuito de retardo y protección de CC y por último un preamplificador sencillo con tl071 en el caso de que "vuele todo" , me imagino que moriría el pre y no la notebook o lo que sea.

Bueno principalmente mi duda era sobre lo del tema de los transistores apareados. Espero no haberte aburrido. Y despues poder terminar este amplificador, así me tiro a armar el de 200 ampliable a 400 W que hay en el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola German, yo no me aburri y lei atentamente tu post......
En la entrada lo más importante es que esten apareados al 10% yo prefiero utilizar los 2N5401, pero si anda bien y con la entrada en corto no tenes tensión en la salida podes dejarlo.
En cuanto a los 2N3055 si son de ST originales yo los dejaria, lo que has leido es porque hay muchos 2N3055 que son falsos, ST compro la parte de semiconductores de la RCA y entre otras cosas anexo a su linea de producción este transistor que es muy bueno, los MJ15015 son aconsejables que sean Motoroal u ON(ex motorola) ya que tambien hay falsificados....

Lo que si hay que tener cuidado es que en la entrada no se sobrepase el nivel que estipula modultehcnis, porque si se sobre pasa, ocurren dos cosas se excede en potencia, y como no hay más tensión de fuente enmpieza a recortar produciendo la voladrua de los transistores de salida.

Lo ideal es anexarle un indicador de picos, a traves del encendido de un led, si esto ocurre bajas el volumen hasta que no se encienda.

Cualquier duda consultá, no es molestia para nada
Un cordial saludo

Si, se rompe con eaa configuración si se le pone 4ohms de carga, pero jamás quema nada que este a la entrada, es algo muy raro eso que paso, de echo la primera vez que escucho algo asi

No se el destino que le queres dar al amplificador, pero estoy por subir un circuito del otro RCA modificado llevado a 180W,

Se me olvido decirte que la fuente esta bien, solo que te conviene hacerle un retardo porque el Plop del parlante va a ser bastante fuerte.


----------



## German Volpe (Feb 25, 2011)

Aaa buenisimo. Entonces cuando tenga un tiempito hago lo que dijiste. Y si, los 2n3055 son ST originales, asi que voy a volver a ponerle esos.
A mi tambien me parecio rarisimo e ilogico eso de que vuele la entrada. Pero paso :S
Asi que bue, espero que cuando lo termine, de esos 100rms que dice tirar. El uso que le voy a dar va a ser multiple, a veces en agudos y medios o grabes o ambos a la vez, asi que estoy viendo tambien de comprarme un buen woofer de 15 o 18" de 400rms como minimo, para las pruebas futuras con otros amplis, porque con mis 6x9 en serie no da ni para testear este ampli.
Por ultimo por lo del circuito RCA modificado a 180w me gustaria verlo, asi que voy a estar al tanto cuando lo subas.
Muchas gracias. saludos


----------



## Randown (Abr 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Hola German, yo no me aburri y lei atentamente tu post......
> En la entrada lo más importante es que esten apareados al 10% yo prefiero utilizar los 2N5401, pero si anda bien y con la entrada en corto no tenes tensión en la salida podes dejarlo.
> En cuanto a los 2N3055 si son de ST originales yo los dejaria, lo que has leido es porque hay muchos 2N3055 que son falsos, ST compro la parte de semiconductores de la RCA y entre otras cosas anexo a su linea de producción este transistor que es muy bueno, los MJ15015 son aconsejables que sean Motoroal u ON(ex motorola) ya que tambien hay falsificados....
> 
> ...



Hola pandacma bueno al leer tus comentarios que haces veo que sabes mucho de amplificadores y bueno aunque yo no soy muy experto en amplis lo que quiero es arreglar uno que mira para serte sincero, no es uno de esos buenisimos que mencionan aca por lo que se este se me quemo cuando unos amigos le pusieron un parlantote de no se cuantos watts, y bueno es uno echizo cuando lo desaarme te hablo de hace mucho tiempo atras revise que estaban quemados si mal la memoria no me falla los dos 2n3773 y tb los tip 42c y 41c creo ahora aca viene mi pregunta , mira para empesar recuerdo que esa ves por descuido no me fije bien donde iban los tip y las conexiones de los 2n3733 osea se me desprendiero  y me quede con la duda por que ya tenia las pisas compradas y por eso lo deje asi y bueno paso unos años y decidi retomar y arreglarlo pero me resulta algo deificil sin el circuito o diagrama del mismo y ni idea de que modelo e ampli sea ya que el que lo cosntruyo el muy egoista decidio borrar los dos operacionales que lleva osea el codigo(como si fuera ademas un gran amplificador para que nadie lo copie vaya sorete) pero buscando en inter encontre un circuito similar y ademas tengo otro ampli que esta bueno y lo desarme y casi es identico a este pero la diferencia es que este lleva cuantro transistores me imagino que es de mas potencia son los C3833 que para nada pude encontrar en la web sus caracteristicas, bueno ahora si mi pregunta mira el ampli que quiero reparar como paso tanto tiempo y dudo toda esa parte y comparando con el ampli bueno en el malo por las piesas que guarde y las que estan todabia en el equipo son el tip42c a su lado el tip 31 c y el otro pues no esta en su lugar entonces comparando con el ampli bueno igual tiene los tres tip el 41c el 42c a su lado y el 32c ahora no se que pasa si coloco todos tip42c 41 c y 42 c? como lei son de mas potencia no pasara nada? o cual es la diferncia entre tip31c y tip 32c es que uno es npn y el otro pnp?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2011)

No hay problema eso tiene solución incluido los operacionales.... necesitaria que a la la placa le saques  fotos de ambos lados, componentes y pistas e indiques donde va parlante, la rama positiva de la alimentaicón, la negativa, la masa y la entrada
Con eso ya podemos empezar


----------



## German Volpe (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola pandacba como andas?? Bue perdon por la desvirtuada pero queria decirte que ya "casi casi" termino de montar el ampli este. Me falta el retardo de encendido que estoy haciendo con un 555 y un rele, algo que me esta costando un huev*.(sugerencias bien recibidas jaja) . Todo montado en un gabinete de 20x13 aprox, asi que bue cuando termine te lo muestro. 
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

me alegro que lo estes terminando.
En el foro habia uno o variso curcuitos como el que necesitas, si lo encuentro te posteo el link


----------



## Randown (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola pandacma mira mil perdones por no poder comunicarme antes y bueno le saque las fotos que me dijiste a el ampli pero no salen para nada claras y bueno ya identifique el negativo el voltaje es de 48 v es monoaural el ampli es que estoy comparando con otro que tengo y casi es el mismo la diferencia que este otro ampli lleva los c3833 pero 4 y tb creo que los operacionales que te coemnte estan borrados pues en este que esta bien son los 45580 te comento que que ya coloque los tips en base al otro ampli pero ya enciende pero solo sale un ruido en el parlante  revise todo diodos cambie los tip y nadsa sigue el ruido solo se mueve el ventilador ayudame porfa no se que mas hacer talves los operacionales puedan estar mal? o dime que voltages medir para descrtar etapas necesito tu ayuda plis


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2011)

Un tanto complicado sin circuito a la vista o las fotografias ya que con ellas recontruyo el circuito, al probarlo no se debe colocar el parlante hay que poner primero la entrada en corto y ver que pasa en la salida, si la fuente es partida debe haber 0V aproxiamadamente, y si es simple en la unioón de las resitencias y el capacitor de salida debe haber la mitad de la tensión de la fuente


----------



## Randown (Abr 14, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Un tanto complicado sin circuito a la vista o las fotografias ya que con ellas recontruyo el circuito, al probarlo no se debe colocar el parlante hay que poner primero la entrada en corto y ver que pasa en la salida, si la fuente es partida debe haber 0V aproxiamadamente, y si es simple en la unioón de las resitencias y el capacitor de salida debe haber la mitad de la tensión de la fuente



Bueno te mostrare las fotos que subi aunque no estan muy claras, y dime pero no existe la posibilidad de que esten mal los operacionales? y por eso no trabaje la etapa de entrada? y bueno ademas mencionarte que es un ampli con tres canales doble tiene para microfono, deck y auxiliar e instrumento ah y dime que pasa si me confundo y en ves de un tip 41 le pongo un 42 tb afecta? para que no haya salida? espero tu respuesta y muchas gracias de antemano por tomarte tu tiempo de ayudarme saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2011)

Mia disculpas me demore porque quede anudado con el trabajo, analizo las fotos y luego te digo que hacemos


----------

